# Word for the day  prescient



## Josiah (Jan 18, 2015)

pre·scient
ˈpreSH(ē)ənt/Submit
adjective
having or showing knowledge of events before they take place.
"a prescient warning"
synonyms:	prophetic, predictive, visionary


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2015)

I knew you were going to choose that word!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice!


----------

